# DTS:X APO4 + DTS Interactive for Most Devices



## Ferather (Jun 28, 2021)

*DTS:X [APO4] + DTS Interactive*

Download: https://www.mediafire.com/folder/t56tbrq4bv6r6/DTS+Ultra+Pack
Apps: https://www.mediafire.com/folder/tk7ola8b5j6xt/DTS+UWP+Appx

----

*1:* Double click install. *2:* Edit the .reg files in /SETUP/ to setup the each output.

To setup the .reg files (which are read-only and will ask you to save them), open FX Configurator, and select the output you want, HDMI in my case, then copy its ID.
Paste the ID replacing {DEVICE-ID} on both lines, then save it, give it name. You will need to repeat this step each time a new driver is installed.

If you are using a custom driver with other APO's, you will need to enter the keys in 'Class ID's.txt' manually using FX Config.
Normally the standard DTS FX's go first (depends), and the encoder must always go last in the list for EFX.

Some devices might use LFX/GFX, delete or move these lines, LFX to SFX, GFX to MFX.

You will still need to use the .reg files, when setting up a custom, simply delete the 'FxProperties' section, enter the ID and restore.





----

If you do not have an active Realtek device on the system, you will need to edit 'dtsapo4xext.inf' and disable driver signing.



====

Known issues: Some digital output devices are not detected properly with Ultra when in stereo mode.
Workaround: Switch to speakers-headphones then back each startup (or use VB cable).

Some VPN's software may block the APO4 service, and need configuring.

----

To uninstall, stop the APO4 service, delete "C:\Windows\System32\DTS\PC\APO4x\", run a registry cleaner.

Also backup the devices settings using FX Config, so you can restore them easily.


----------



## Hearick (Jun 30, 2021)

In my PC when I activate DTS Interactive there is no audio. Any fix ?


----------



## Ferather (Jun 30, 2021)

Is HDMI set to 5.1-7.1 or stereo? Interactive on HDMI requires stereo mode, if you would like to use multichannel PCM, use the Multichannel.reg (not the Interactive one).
The receiver might also need to be set to bitstream mode, my extractor for example, is set to bitstream, which accepts digital compressed, and analogue.

Edit: With my extractor, if I set it to 5.1, then select DTS Interactive from the drop-down, it puts HDMI into stereo automatically.


----------



## Ferather (Jul 13, 2021)

Also note, the composite (multi-line) boxes should be the only boxes with keys in 'FX Config', the exclusive (one-line) boxes override the composite ones.


----------



## popm (Jul 19, 2021)

same thing with stereo no thing happen 
apo4 stoped all time cant active it ??


----------



## Ferather (Jul 19, 2021)

What is the sound device?


----------



## popm (Jul 20, 2021)

realtek ALC1220 msi H370


----------



## Ferather (Jul 20, 2021)

You have to program a custom manually, as I mentioned in post one. I cant really explain fully what you need to do as each custom has its own FX and processing keys.
I can say the default Microsoft driver (no actual driver installed) does not support end point (EFX) processing, and you will need to remove endpoint.

There is two possible reasons it does not work, not programmed correctly, or a VPN or other software is blocking the service.

If you would like to use TeamViewer to help you, message me.

====

Updated: https://www.mediafire.com/file/iex7du4aisxgp6b/DTS-X_Ultra.7z/file

----

@Bruhimnoob, this should work strait away with your conexant chip, although you might need to use FX to remove-move any LFX-GFX keys to composite.
In the Windows settings, right click the device, disable it, restore the edited .reg file with the device ID, then enable the device.

If you have a Realtek device on the system, you can use the 'DTS Settings' provided with the DTS DCH driver.


----------



## popm (Jul 20, 2021)

this my endpoint and what step to program custom !! need to edit 'dtsapo4xext.inf' ?


----------



## Ferather (Jul 20, 2021)

Ok all looks good from here, you simply need to add the DTS FX (SFX, MFX, EFX) to the correct composite boxes.

DTS_SFX_CLSID = "{07531B73-E4CA-4B94-9D0E-D3C9A7825FE5}"
DTS_MFX_CLSID = "{FCDD3010-BB3F-4B24-8074-A18FC7D558F7}"
DTS_EFX_CLSID = "{599C2638-CC15-4FFE-B16A-9246260D2DF7}"

Check these keys are not already preset, add them if not, usually DTS MFX should be first in the list for detection.

DTS Interactive must always be last in EFX, else it might not work properly (digital out).

DTS_Encoder_CLSID = "{A515262A-68B3-441A-A310-0D145362EE87}"


----------



## popm (Jul 20, 2021)

I found them like that !
but now have new realtek console not for msi !! but dts still disabled !!


----------



## Ferather (Jul 20, 2021)

By DTS disabled you mean the service is not running? Or do you mean the app, the app needs be installed if not already.




If you found it that way there could be an issue with past drivers.


----------



## popm (Jul 20, 2021)

yes apo4 is stopped why !!!
but when I delete this file apo4 work but dts not  !!
tested DJ Urko Driver DTS old version work and apo4 is activated but with this new dts no


----------



## Ferather (Jul 20, 2021)

I dont know, all I know is somehow you have mixed up drivers and extensions, probably the reason it does not work.
Its also possible those other modded drivers have done something to the system, Windows.

DTS DCH is fully OEM, and works perfectly when the system is correct, I am yet to get an issue.

----

@popm, I can book you in for TeamViewer tomorrow if you want, and I can help you as much as I can with the install and setup.


----------



## popm (Jul 20, 2021)

make video to explain how to make clean install or how to use fxconfigurator plz

what mean mod continue and multi channel is on auto configured


----------



## Ferather (Jul 21, 2021)

So its working now? What was causing the issue? your last sentence is a little wonky 

----

Here is something that might help some of you with the same issue, where presets fail to load for unknown reasons. To the reg files add:

"{7A8B74C8-FA66-4460-8542-D6119C59E9D4},2"="C:\Windows\System32\DTS\PC\APO4x\dts_apo4_oem_config_1025133B.xml"

to

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\MMDevices\Audio\Render\{DEVICE-ID}\Properties]

result:

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\MMDevices\Audio\Render\{DEVICE-ID}\Properties]
"{7A8B74C8-FA66-4460-8542-D6119C59E9D4},2"="C:\Windows\System32\DTS\PC\APO4x\dts_apo4_oem_config_1025133B.xml"
--Plus the other settings


----------



## Bruhimnoob (Jul 21, 2021)

in my case it is showing conexant smartaudio hd for laptop and another source high definition audio device under lg tv it is converting laptop audio to digital and sending to lgtv now what to do.Dts sound unbound installation failed


----------



## Ferather (Jul 21, 2021)

I see thanks, one is GPU (HDMI), the other is the internal sound card. Which device are trying to program?
If you like, I can guide you via TeamViewer (no need to install, you can run no install).

Edit: Im guessing internal since your TV does not support DTS.


----------



## Bruhimnoob (Jul 21, 2021)

I posted screenshot it is saying dts interactive present but not able to play test tone in playback properties and dts sound unbound installation failed in powershell giving some red line error , can i directly send you the conexant driver ??



			Conexant HD CX20672-21Z Audio Driver | Driver Details | Dell India


----------



## Ferather (Jul 21, 2021)

Would you like me to guide you via Teamviewer, its not ideal to text type. If you are trying it with the TV, I can see it does not support DTS and will not work.


----------



## Bruhimnoob (Jul 21, 2021)

i installed teamviewer im dming you id

yes can you please make a new meeting in teamviewer


----------



## Ferather (Jul 21, 2021)

Please note, the Microsoft driver does not support endpoint processing, and you will end up with fail to play.
The device should be using a vendor driver, to get EFX (endpoint) support (Interactive, other).


----------



## Bruhimnoob (Jul 21, 2021)

if nothing works i might try to stream audio from my other pc in which your driver is working to the laptop and to tv through icecast


----------



## Ferather (Jul 21, 2021)

Shame about the TV not supporting DTS, and the Microsoft driver. You did everything correctly, if you need any further help simply ask.


----------



## Bruhimnoob (Jul 21, 2021)

will it auto install if i use driver booster


----------



## Ferather (Jul 21, 2021)

Maybe I dont know. I am also helping someone with a Nvidia, they seem to have no EFX support either 

----

This might work to get Interactive, disable the audio device, move the last key of EFX to the last in MFX, and delete EFX processing. Bit of a cheat but should work.


----------



## popm (Jul 21, 2021)

working just with 4.0 or 5.1 7.1 after adding my id device
but I want stereo mod ( add my id device in stereo.reg but no change ) and with muli channel cant use other option like music still auto all time ! 
what about dts souund unbound need to be licensed ?


----------



## Ferather (Jul 21, 2021)

I think there is some sort of conflict if you are unable to load stereo, and if SU requires a license.
I can do a TeamViewer meeting with you tomorrow to guide and assist.

Its not easy for me to see-understand the problem from here, if I can find the issue I can try to help.

Currently I am unsure why you get service blocked on stereo mode.


----------



## popm (Jul 21, 2021)

if you want i can put some SS from my regedit cant give you access to my pc cause prv thing


----------



## Ferather (Jul 21, 2021)

Fair enough, are you able to use Discords screen share? If not we will need to switch to private messaging.

----

I might be able to modify the Nvidia driver to support EFX, but will need some time and a tester.




---




---

AMD is the second one, more like Realtek in code.


----------



## Bruhimnoob (Jul 22, 2021)

Is there any way to use spdif output from hdmi or from usb like a hdmi to spdif adapter or analogue to digital adaptor


----------



## Ferather (Jul 22, 2021)

Yes, I am running HDMI to SPDIF, you can also get other adapters, devices. I am using an HDV-MB01 (video bandwidth is 18gbps, ignore the 1gb typo).
They are called HDMI Extractors, ideally you want one that can do 5.1+ on Toslink (normally listed as LPCM 5.1 on optical).

The unit I am using can be updated with a driver, I can also use Potplayer, WASAPI exclusive, event driven mode, to send lossless down Toslink.


----------



## CityCultivator (Jul 22, 2021)

I'm using a 7.1 external sound card.
I was planning on applying the DTS class IDs to the endpoint, then I noticed that it says "DTS_EFX_51_CLSID".
Does the EFX support 7.1?


----------



## Ferather (Jul 22, 2021)

@CityCultivator, the controller has code to do the following channel configurations: 2, 5.1, 7.1, 11.1, Any.
@prophet59, you might need to write a guide, since you sussed it with Nvidia (all working).

----

Today I re-programmed the AMD driver to work on an older AMD GPU. Everything works also.
I did notice an issue in some cases with registrations, so I will update the files soon.


----------



## prophet59 (Jul 22, 2021)

you have to follow the guide here:








						Hifiooo DTS Interactive v.01 - Realtek & Windows HD Audio Driver Mod Unlock
					

This method of unlocking DTS for HDMI/SPDIF endpoints seem to be universal. Great thanks to Ferather and Jimmy9303 for your dedicated work.  Here's a video guide:   Link to the Github and download: https://github.com/Hifiooo/DTS - https://hifi.ooo   HOW TO UNLOCK DTS INTERACTIVE ON WINDOWS HIGH...




					www.techpowerup.com
				



and I stay on the microsoft driver because I have more format to support this one


----------



## Ferather (Jul 23, 2021)

Update: https://www.mediafire.com/file/vs24nfcd194rji4/DTS-X_Ultra.7z/file

Fixed an issue with registration, now working as intended.
Added .inf support for AMD-Nvidia GPU's.

----

How to use the setup files (see also post 1):

Disable the audio device using Windows settings.



Open FX config, select the device then copy GUID.



Paste the ID, replacing {DEVICE-ID} on both lines.



Save the edited .reg file, then restore it (double click).

Enable the audio device, for Interactive repeat all steps after selecting it.
It will setup its self, but not as default, the repeat fixes that.

----

Thanks everyone for the feedback.


----------



## popm (Jul 23, 2021)

NO DTS I think is impossible o active DTS in stereo mod need to buy license


----------



## Ferather (Jul 23, 2021)

That's because something is blocking it, when you enter stereo mode, the service runs a license check, some VPN's and security software block it.
When they block it, the service see this as an interruption, and potentially an attempt to hack, other reasons, and turns off.

I have only known this to happen due to VPN's blocking the online license system.

Issues on headsets with DTS support? – Support (steelseries.com)
hearthstone - NordVPN adapter (NordLynx Tunnel)

----

Also note you cannot buy a license for Ultra, only for Sound Unbound. Which I suggest you do, the newer versions are better.
Owning a Sound Unbound license generally entitles you to use Ultra, as its a part of your license (in the app).

Not only do you get new features, but DTS also made the APO and technology, not me.

====









						AMD HDMI
					

MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



					www.mediafire.com
				




My friends AMD was not listed, with an edit the driver installs and works perfectly.
Also, encoded formats went from none, to all supported by the TV.

He now has multichannel Interactive:X on his TV.

====

AMD DCH - DTS Edition - YouTube (Screen recorder, downmixes to 2 channel).

====

Virtual Audio Cable 4

Can be used to trigger speaker detection (the speaker pin setting, right side of the control panel), or keep Interactive:X always on.
If you want to use the .reg files on VAC, open FX, press properties, to open an advanced regedit, then file import.




Run the panel as admin, disable the devices to change settings.


----------



## popm (Jul 23, 2021)

lol openvpn was the guilty now is on


----------



## prophet59 (Jul 23, 2021)

I managed to install the driver thank you very much on the other hand the dts x ultra does not work. He tells me that it is activated but I cannot select any mode and that I reduce the window and reopen it, he tells me please connect external speakers. Which mode should be multichanelndts interactive or stereo for dts x ultra?









I have however the license of dts sound unbound


----------



## Ferather (Jul 23, 2021)

@prophet59, when in multichannel mode, as it says, its automatically configured, you cannot press any buttons, those options are for stereo.
When in stereo mode, you need to switch to a speaker device (at the bottom it says external speakers), then change back.









						Detection
					

Watch "Detection" on Streamable.




					streamable.com
				




Its the only current bug with combination analogue-digital devices.

----

An extension of post 1:

If you do not see the following, then the Ultra app will not install, and 'dtsapo4xext.inf' will need to be edited.



Open 'System Information' > Components > Sound Device. Then find your device and its PNP ID.



Edit the .inf file to include your device, you only need function and vendor:



Save the file, disable driver signing, install just the .inf if the pack is installed, or run 'Install'.

Then send me the line you added, so I can add it to future updates.


----------



## Tanzmusikus (Jul 24, 2021)

Hello,

I too wanna use DTS:X for my headphone. 
Have a Realtek ALC1220 and using the M$ driver of the actual Win10 21H2.

I'm a little bit confused of all the new possibilities atm in this forum, but I like, what's going on. 

I downloaded a lot of packages, but it doesn't work. 
Maybe that's because of my Win10Privacy App is blocking M$ Store to download anything.

Could get some help what I could try next.
Best regards


----------



## Ferather (Jul 24, 2021)

I am not sure the apps can be installed without store support, I will see if I can find some info.


----------



## Tanzmusikus (Jul 24, 2021)

I reactivated the M$ store.

I have your "DTS UWP Appx" folder, the "Settings+Utilities (DTS)" and the "Preset (Updater)" folder.
But I only need DTS:X for headphone (and for Stereo loudspeakers within the same driver (Realtek ALC1220) from M$).

Some are from that thread, some from here. Sorry for confusion, but what would be easiest best install for that.


----------



## Ferather (Jul 24, 2021)

Just follow the main Realtek thread for a Realtek device, no need to swap around. Current release and guide is here, you can use that plus 'post one' of the Realtek thread.

All you really need to do to start with, is make sure all other Realtek (or modded) drivers and extensions are fully removed, and the system cleaned.
This is just to make sure the machine is a clean as possible before starting, to prevent issues and frustration later on.

If you have any questions, or need any kind of assistance simply ask, I can also do TeamViewer.


----------



## Tanzmusikus (Jul 24, 2021)

You mean, it's not possible to use DTS:X with M$ drivers?
My board has DTS:C support, but I have had some trouble with Realtek drivers in the past (Lags or auto updates).

If that is not possible with M$ drivers and your DCH 6.0.9200.1 seams to be the better choice. Then okay, I'll try it.


----------



## Ferather (Jul 24, 2021)

You can use MS drivers with this pack, it should work now. Make a system restore, then follow the guide.


----------



## Tanzmusikus (Jul 24, 2021)

Seams to work now ...


----------



## Ferather (Jul 25, 2021)

DTS Settings Quick Guide


----------



## Bruhimnoob (Jul 26, 2021)

does someone have a modded intel display audio driver ?? with dts


----------



## Ferather (Jul 26, 2021)

You can use the Ultra Pack, and edit the .inf to add intel display, however you still need the official intel driver.
Alternatively, if DTS:X is already running on another device, simply use the .reg files on the Intel.

It doesnt matter what the device is, as long as its audio, Bluetooth, USB, doesn't matter.

----

Also note, if you are using the self licensing Sound Unbound, disable store updates.
Else it will update, and you will lose the free license.


----------



## Ferather (Aug 1, 2021)

Update: https://www.mediafire.com/file/r37ciyoe2pipu2l/DTS-X_Ultra.7z/file
Presets: https://www.mediafire.com/file/vzzxdtj1uebffui/DTS_Ultra_Presets

If you need-want a different preset, delete inside 'EXT', replace, then install.
There are two for USB, if you have a Realtek USB, not tested though.

I dont own a Realtek USB so I cannot confirm it will work.

Note, you can also source and edit your own preset.


----------



## Ferather (Aug 3, 2021)

I disabled my ALC to test full use without one, although I installed the DTS DCH driver before disabling the device in the UEFI menu.
You can use VAC, set to 5.1 speakers, to trigger 'external speakers' on non-Realtek devices, fully working (for me).

You will need to disable the outputs and open the panel as admin to configure it.









						DTS No Realtek - VAC
					

Watch "DTS No Realtek - VAC" on Streamable.




					streamable.com


----------



## zais (Aug 6, 2021)

hi is it the optimal way to use dtsx using default ms audio driver?


----------



## Ferather (Aug 6, 2021)

You can use the current release to setup a MS driver. My GPU by default used the Microsoft FX system, I changed it to Realtek-DTS, no MS.

====

How to use the setup files (see also post 1, and this video):

Disable the audio device using Windows settings.





Open FX config, select the device then copy GUID.





Paste the ID, replacing {DEVICE-ID} on both lines.





Save the edited .reg file, then restore it (double click).

Enable the audio device, for Interactive repeat all steps after selecting it.
It will setup its self, but not as default, the repeat fixes that.


----------



## zais (Aug 8, 2021)

tx, managed to enable it via sound unbound but dtsx ultra still not inteactive asking me to select speaker output, any hints tx


----------



## Ferather (Aug 8, 2021)

If that happens you need to check 'DTS APO4 Service' is running via task manager, if not, its being blocked by a VPN (it blocks the license checks, then the service stops).
If it's running, you need to trigger 'Speakers' or 'Headphones' by selecting the Realtek-VAC 'Speakers' or 'Headphones', then switch back.









						Detection
					

Watch "Detection" on Streamable.




					streamable.com


----------



## zais (Aug 8, 2021)

i still cant activate interacrtive mode

{0600d3d1-f984-433b-bf87-9337d36e05c7} from get id ichange in stereo registry then merge, activated dpo too in services






realtek alc1200 are available should we enable or disable does it help off load audio from cpu then to usb speaker tks


----------



## Ferather (Aug 8, 2021)

If you plug something into the ALC1200 (if programmed), and then select that, then switch back to USB, you should see 'External Speakers' or 'Headphones' at the bottom.
Interactive is for digital devices such as SPDIF and HDMI, If you like I can book you in for Teamviewer and I can show you how setup-use DTS.

Unfortunately the detection of non-Realtek, non-analogue direct devices, is limited, and there is no Speaker-Headphones button.









						Detection
					

Watch "Detection" on Streamable.




					streamable.com
				











						DTS No Realtek - VAC
					

Watch "DTS No Realtek - VAC" on Streamable.




					streamable.com


----------



## Ferather (Aug 11, 2021)

Updated: https://www.mediafire.com/file/u96jc7s50ljac51/DTS-X_Ultra.7z/file

Edit: Forgot the new format keys, updated again.


----------



## Ferather (Aug 12, 2021)

No Realtek:

Set VAC to 5.1 or 7.1. If you want to set it up, use 'FX Config', open properties (right side) to open an advanced 'regedit', then file import (the setup reg).








						VAC
					

MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



					www.mediafire.com
				











						DTS No Realtek - VAC
					

Watch "DTS No Realtek - VAC" on Streamable.




					streamable.com
				



See previous posts to see how to use the setup .reg files. Use the panel as admin (right click).

----

If you have a Realtek device, use the setup files, and use analogue direct (Speakers, Headphones).


----------



## Ferather (Aug 16, 2021)

Updated: https://www.mediafire.com/file/gpppnbqhc358pq8/DTS-X_Ultra.7z/file


----------



## zais (Aug 21, 2021)

hi should background app be turned on will helps tks


----------



## Ferather (Aug 21, 2021)

If you mean Ultra and Sound Unbound, I leave it on, if you mean the service, it certainly needs to be on.

Updated (re-worked): https://www.mediafire.com/file/63urzojsqijlb2t/DTS-X_Ultra.7z/file


----------



## Ferather (Aug 25, 2021)

Updated: https://www.mediafire.com/file/cpy21sltn2w6fw5/DTS-X_Ultra.7z/file


----------



## zais (Aug 25, 2021)

any link for reinstall tutorial for latest dts x? or update install, tk


----------



## Ferather (Aug 25, 2021)

You can install this pack as an update if you want to keep or use a different driver. You don't need to setup the device again.


----------



## Ferather (Sep 12, 2021)

Updated: https://www.mediafire.com/file/craundfk2ewazr2/DTS-X_Ultra.7z/file
If you are using a Realtek, use this full driver instead.

----

Boom 3D: https://www.mediafire.com/file/vi0lynp6yfa0ykk/Boom_3D.7z/file
Perfect addition for stereo lovers, includes instructions.

Works on ANY device, using passthrough, can use DTS Sound Unbound.


----------



## Ferather (Sep 27, 2021)

Update: https://www.mediafire.com/file/kn7g4k56r5wy7us/DTS-X_Ultra.7z/file


----------



## Ferather (Oct 14, 2021)

If you get no sound after applying the .reg, notably with ALC2xx and internal speakers, remove the EFX processing modes key.
You may also need to remove the EFX key (left side), if Sound Unbound complains (no decoder, codec).

Interestingly @Bryan Ü's headphones did not need this change, only the internal speakers.



Once you have applied the changes, restart your computer.


----------



## Ferather (Oct 29, 2021)

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/dts-dch-driver-for-realtek-dts-x.279972/post-4638174 < How to program virtual devices, and also USB (hopefully).

If you don't have a Realtek device on the system, you can try another HDAUDIO device such as GPU, instead of speakers.
You will also still need to use the provided 'settings.reg' files, rather than the ones linked in the guide.

Setup is manual because the settings are not provided with the driver-device, and each setup is different.
Also note, any changes made in the guide will be removed on device driver uninstall (clean).



Note: DTS Interactive is for bitstreaming form factors (SPDIF, HDMI).


----------



## Ferather (Nov 1, 2021)

Update: https://www.mediafire.com/file/c8tf0v3wjjm4er1/DTS-X_Ultra.7z/file


----------



## kotobuki09 (Nov 5, 2021)

Some VPN's software may block the APO4 service and need configuring. 
How did you deal with the VPN issue? 
I try some ExpressVPN and NordVPN. It's will stop the DTS X to recognize the external headphone and so on.


----------



## Ferather (Nov 6, 2021)

hearthstone said:


> I was having the same problem with the APO4 service not starting and DTS Sound Unbound stuck in trial mode, in my case it was a NordVPN adapter (NordLynx Tunnel), for some reason it was preventing the APO4 service from starting. If you're having a similar problem check if you have it installed (if you just disable it, it will reenable itself when you restart your pc and prevent you from correctly installing the driver and apps), if you don't have NordVPN you can check in the Windows Event Viewer that the service is indeed stopping and use Process Monitor to track it and see what's it's trying to do before it shuts down. Hope this helps and thank you for the drivers.





hearthstone said:


> The problem seems to be with the NordLynx adapter only I think, if you go to NordVPN settings, auto-connect tab, turn off choose VPN automatically and change VPN protocol to UDP, you can still use it. But every time you start the NordVPN service again, it reenables the NordLynx adapter anyways and turns off the APO4 service, so you need to disable the adapter again and have the APO4 service to restart on failure or restart it manually, it's probably possible to create a scheduled task to do all of that automatically but you can't use NordLynx while using this, only TCP or UDP.





Hearick said:


> Some days ago I saw your messages about NordVPN and decided to change to Hotspot Shield (because it had a cracked version). NordVPN is completely uninstalled.
> 
> Edit : problem solved by uninstalling the apps and then creating a new  microsoft account and reinstalling apps



Apparently this has been an issue for a while (over a year), it blocks DTS services, not sure why.


----------



## purplenoice (Nov 11, 2021)

It works like a charm on Windows 11 ... It also has my modifications as seen in the pictures


----------



## Ferather (Nov 11, 2021)

Very noooice, well done!


----------



## purplenoice (Nov 11, 2021)

Ferather said:


> Very noooice, well done!


Thank you. I didn't want to touch the optical output because I like dtsi + ddl, they both work properly in 5.1 channel and the receiver recognizes both formats as well .. I put dtsx and dts digital entertainment only on the analog which is enough for me, the sound is good on headphones as well as speakers. Cheers


----------



## Ferather (Nov 11, 2021)

Fair enough, depending on how the dual APO is working, you should still be able to add all but the encoder in terms of DTS APO4.


----------



## purplenoice (Nov 11, 2021)




----------



## Ferather (Nov 13, 2021)

Update: https://www.mediafire.com/file/oqufoubqmy3kfpj/DTS-X_Ultra.7z/file


----------



## purplenoice (Nov 13, 2021)

Ferather said:


> Update: https://www.mediafire.com/file/oqufoubqmy3kfpj/DTS-X_Ultra.7z/file


Well done job. I was able to test other audio plugins on Windows 11 these days to see how it would work with the new OS and my conclusion is impressive, I didn't find any major problems and bugs and most of them work maybe a little better than on Windows 10, everything worked like butter..As for the double apo's you mentioned above I followed the trail to see if there were any conflicts between them or any errors in the work and I didn't find any errors, everything works perfectly. Maybe because I use them independently not at the same time. Thanks again for this fantastic work !!


----------



## Ferather (Nov 13, 2021)

You are welcome, I am taking a break in terms of updates (just waiting for any new APO releases).


----------



## Ferather (Nov 20, 2021)

Optional preset update (will be in next update), double click install.


----------



## Arctucas (Nov 20, 2021)

So, this only works for Realtek, correct?

A CMedia card with DTS Connect, DTS Interactive, and DTS Neo:C thru Oxygen HD would be unable to use the DTS:X?


----------



## Ferather (Nov 20, 2021)

As long as the device is HDAUDIO, or you have another device that is HDAUDIO in the computer, you can add DTS:X.
Although stacking APO's can be issue prone, such as delay and ordering, you should be fine.



https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...eractive-for-most-devices.283932/post-4638942


----------



## Arctucas (Nov 20, 2021)




----------



## Ferather (Nov 20, 2021)

Good chance it wont work, I will have to get back to you on that one. If you want to try anyhow, make backups with FX config.


----------



## Arctucas (Nov 20, 2021)

OK, thanks.

So, what advantage does DTS:X offer over DTS NEO and DTS Interactive that I am currently using; Digital coax connection to Z-5500?


----------



## Ferather (Nov 20, 2021)

Improved audio quality, digital audio processing, and spatial-3D effects, current standards. I'm using Z906, Toslink.
Persoanlly I dont use NeoPC, as its expand technology and not updated, I use E-APO to upmix.

The Interactive provided does however come with NeoPC, you will need extra settings.

Edit: Forgot to mention Z906 has 4.1 and 3D mode for stereo, better quality.


----------



## emanresu (Nov 21, 2021)

Link down?


----------



## Ferather (Nov 21, 2021)

Sorry scroll up a bit: https://www.mediafire.com/file/oqufoubqmy3kfpj/DTS-X_Ultra.7z/file
Its not placed in an independent directory so no folder link sorry.


----------



## Ferather (Nov 28, 2021)

Update: https://www.mediafire.com/file/glyg2tdrsoy59qz/DTS-X_Ultra.7z/file


----------



## Ferather (Dec 17, 2021)

Forgot to post this, double click install, then when finished restart your computer, you can edit the .xml if you want.








						Preset Update [DTS]
					

MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



					www.mediafire.com
				



I tuned it based on my AMD GPU and THX speakers, and to fix some issues with stereo.


----------



## Ferather (Dec 20, 2021)

Preset Update [DTS]
					

MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



					www.mediafire.com
				



Changed headphones game2 mode to the same spatial mode as internal and external.
Increased distortion prevention to the value of 8, up from 4.


----------



## Ferather (Dec 22, 2021)

Update: https://www.mediafire.com/file/umyzpua6d8lgb4i/DTS-X_Ultra.7z


----------



## Ferather (Dec 24, 2021)

Forgot to say the latest preset is included in the package, along with the latest DTS core.
If you are already using the package, you only need to install the update.

You only need to use the setup files 'again' if the devices driver is removed-updated.

DTS-Realtek APO combo settings are here, these replace the ones in 'Setup'.


----------



## snaker1 (Dec 25, 2021)

Hello, i have a usb x-fi surround pro 5.1 v3 sound card. My windows 10 version is 21h1. In this version of windows 10 no drivers of creative website work with the sound card,not even one program when i install the unsupported drivers. Programs like creative entertainment console or creative audio control panel open with an error message that not supported audio device is available, as these programs stopped working when flash player stopped beeing supported on windows 10 . Only windows update finds a driver 10.0.19041.1202 from microsoft which makes the card work but as usual it doesnt support dolby digital live or dts interactive. Will this method work with my card or is it made only for realtek integraded sound cards. Thanks a lot. Merry christmas!


----------



## Arctucas (Dec 25, 2021)

Ferather said:


> Good chance it wont work, I will have to get back to you on that one. If you want to try anyhow, make backups with FX config.



Did you have a chance to investigate this any further?

Thanks


----------



## Ferather (Dec 26, 2021)

@snaker1, I had issues when Windows dropped support for my X-Fi, I imagine this is some of the reason. You should start you own thread for this X-Fi issue, many people have it working.

@Arctucas, you should be able to get this package to work if you had a HDAUDIO device on the system, such as in the guide, else no, I am sorry.


Arctucas said:


> So, what advantage does DTS:X offer over DTS NEO and DTS Interactive that I am currently using; Digital coax connection to Z-5500?


The DTS:X (APO4) system has more features than the previous versions of DTS APO's (1, 2, 3), it no longer uses virtual, or expand, but instead spatial.
It also acts as a DSP, as well as an APO. The audio quality is far better than pervious APOs from DTS, mostly due to better technology.

The DTS:X Ultra system works on-with PCM, so even DTS Interactive is improved, without any additional hardware.


----------



## emanresu (Dec 28, 2021)

Ferather said:


> @snaker1, I had issues when Windows dropped support for my X-Fi, I imagine this is some of the reason. You should start you own thread for this X-Fi issue, many people have it working.
> 
> @Arctucas, you should be able to get this package to work if you had a HDAUDIO device on the system, such as in the guide, else no, I am sorry.
> 
> ...


DTS Interactive with DTS X Ultra is current crême de la fap.


----------



## Ferather (Dec 28, 2021)

Update: https://www.mediafire.com/file/8llue63nvrso1fh/DTS-X_Ultra.7z


----------



## jsolo (Dec 28, 2021)

I tried installing your DTS:X package and applying the interactive multichannel registry file using my HDMI port's GUID. DTS Interactive shows up as an option for default formats, but I can't run a test sound on it and can't save after selecting it as the default. Am I missing a step somewhere?

What I had wanted to do was pass DTS through my video card, to my TV, which would then pass that through a SPDIF cable to my Z5500 sound system. Haven't been able to get DTS or Dolby to work in this scenario.

Thanks


----------



## Ferather (Dec 28, 2021)

By the look of it the LG TV does not support any digital formats, if its meant to, look into its driver, else you want stereo (2 channels).
For Interactive to work, the device must support 'DTS Audio', in the digital, encoded formats box, see below.

Here is a video for the .reg settings, and getting sound, here is one for passing form factor (stereo).


----------



## jsolo (Dec 28, 2021)

Ferather said:


> By the look of it the LG TV does not support any digital formats, if its meant to, look into its driver, else you want stereo (2 channels).
> For Interactive to work, the device must support 'DTS Audio', in the digital, encoded formats box, see below.
> 
> Here is a video for the .reg settings, and getting sound, here is one for passing form factor (stereo).
> ...


Thanks for pointing me in the right direction. Turns out the newer LG OLED TVs don't support DTS over SPDIF. I'll probably need to work on my Nvidia drivers to get other formats to work as well.


----------



## Ferather (Dec 28, 2021)

No problem.


----------



## Ferather (Dec 30, 2021)

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/dts-dch-driver-for-realtek-dts-x.279972/post-4674498

The above post has been updated, enjoy!


----------



## mkanet (Jan 1, 2022)

I am hoping someone would kind enough to answer my questions. 

I currently use DTS Interactive 5.1 via optical spdif for all audio output going to my older audio receiver's optical input and respective 5.1. speakers for multichannel gaming, movies, etc all mixed conveniently by the Window sound mixer. 

Are there any benefits/disadvantages to redirecting DTS 5.1 Interactive - - > Nvidia HDMI audio - - > LG soundbar instead of my old receiver and speakers for gaming and Netflix movies?  I'm guessing I would lose Dolby Atmos 7.1 on my LG soundbar.  I also heard that there are weird Latency issues when trying to use HDMI audio for gaming using LG's sound bar. 

If there are actual benefits to redirecting DTS Interactive to HDMI audio - - LG sound bar... and I already have DTS Interactive working with spdif optical... what specific software do I need to install and configure?


----------



## Ferather (Jan 1, 2022)

No benefit to switching to HDMI if you are going to output Interactive (DTS Surround), rather permanently in both cases. You wont lose Atmos-Other if you add Interactive.
I can output Atmos, and all other formats using SPDIF, however, in terms of ease and support, you want HDMI for now, does the LG have TOSlink?

This pack will allow you to add DTS Interactive to your HDMI, along with APO4, I would compare the two setups.
Another possibility is an HDMI Extractor, that converts HDMI audio into TOSlink out.


----------



## mkanet (Jan 1, 2022)

Ferather said:


> No benefit to switching to HDMI if you are going to output Interactive (DTS Surround), rather permanently in both cases. You wont lose Atmos-Other if you add Interactive.
> I can output Atmos, and all other formats using SPDIF, however, in terms of ease and support, you want HDMI for now, does the LG have TOSlink?
> 
> This pack will allow you to add DTS Interactive to your HDMI, along with APO4, I would compare the two setups.
> Another possibility is an HDMI Extractor, that converts HDMI audio into TOSlink out.



Thank you for the quick reply back!  Honestly I haven't purchased the LG sound bar with rear speakers for $700 yet.  Before post my question here, I wanted to *completely* replace my current DTS Connect solution (including old receiver and speakers) with brand new HDMI audio LG sound bar.  My thinking was that I would gain new features and possibly even better support for PC gaming and movies using Dolby Atmos.

If I understand you correctly, it looks like I won't gain anything extra by replacing my current solution with HDMI audio.  If anything, I would lose the ability to mix sound sources 3D audio gaming with Windows notification sounds and/or stereo music.  Also, I read that HDMI audio tends to have a noticeable latency when playing PC games.  I'm not sure if that's true or not.

So, does it make sense save my money and keep what I have already.. forgetting about HDMI audio?

PS:  I can still use Dolby Atmos with DTS connect... the only limitation being 5.1 sound as opposed to 7.1 sound.


----------



## emanresu (Jan 2, 2022)

Ferather said:


> No benefit to switching to HDMI if you are going to output Interactive (DTS Surround), rather permanently in both cases. You wont lose Atmos-Other if you add Interactive.
> I can output Atmos, and all other formats using SPDIF, however, in terms of ease and support, you want HDMI for now, does the LG have TOSlink?
> 
> This pack will allow you to add DTS Interactive to your HDMI, along with APO4, I would compare the two setups.
> Another possibility is an HDMI Extractor, that converts HDMI audio into TOSlink out.


Atmos spdif? How?


----------



## mkanet (Jan 2, 2022)

emanresu said:


> Atmos spdif? How?


Actually, after I looked at my settings, it looks like I have Dolby Atmos for Headphones working.  I am able to select it (after installing the Dolby Atmos from the Microsoft Store). 




Honestly, I don't know what it's affecting when I select it.  I am able to select it while DTS Interactive is enabled as well as when listing to my Bluetooth headphones.


----------



## emanresu (Jan 2, 2022)

I mean Atmos for Home Theatre


----------



## Ferather (Jan 2, 2022)

I don't notice any latency issues with my AMD GPU, HDMI, if there is latency its because of Atoms or the receiver.
An HDMI audio device can be programmed like any other sound device, in terms of APO's.

The more APO's or processing you add, the more latency you get in total.


----------



## emanresu (Jan 2, 2022)

Ferather said:


> I don't notice any latency issues with my AMD GPU, HDMI, if there is latency its because of Atoms or the receiver.
> An HDMI audio device can be programmed like any other sound device, in terms of APO's.
> 
> The more APO's or processing you add, the more latency you get in total.
> ...


Does it work tho?


----------



## Ferather (Jan 2, 2022)

According to others yes, I dont have Atmos hardware to test, and one that supports SPDIF. Bitstreaming is bitstreamng, SPDIF supports all, OEM's maybe not.
HDMI, is almost exactly like SPDIF, 2 channel is mandatory, multichannel and digital formats fully optional, not mandatory.

SPDIF has no set bitrate limit, TOSLink v 2.0 is 125mbps, HDMI is 37mbps, end of discussion.


----------



## Arctucas (Jan 2, 2022)

Ferather said:


> @snaker1, I had issues when Windows dropped support for my X-Fi, I imagine this is some of the reason. You should start you own thread for this X-Fi issue, many people have it working.
> 
> @Arctucas, you should be able to get this package to work if you had a HDAUDIO device on the system, such as in the guide, else no, I am sorry.
> 
> ...



OK, then it does not work for PCI soundcards?


----------



## Ferather (Jan 2, 2022)

The newer controller maybe, however I cannot say, I have not tried a PCI device. Virtual devices and USB I convert to HDAUDIO, however this might not be needed.
I know that current package works on any HDAUDIO device for sure, the previous packages would not work on non HDAUDIO devices.


----------



## Arctucas (Jan 2, 2022)

Ferather said:


> The newer controller maybe, however I cannot say, I have not tried a PCI device. Virtual devices and USB I convert to HDAUDIO, however this might not be needed.
> I know that current package works on any HDAUDIO device for sure, the previous packages would not work on non HDAUDIO devices.


 Thanks. I am sure everyone appreciates all your work.

I suppose I need to be satisfied with DTS Interactive thru TOSLink.


----------



## emanresu (Jan 3, 2022)

Ferather said:


> According to others yes, I dont have Atmos hardware to test, and one that supports SPDIF. Bitstreaming is bitstreamng, SPDIF supports all, OEM's maybe not.
> HDMI, is almost exactly like SPDIF, 2 channel is mandatory, multichannel and digital formats fully optional, not mandatory.
> 
> SPDIF has no set bitrate limit, TOSLink v 2.0 is 125mbps, HDMI is 37mbps, end of discussion.


Then SPDIF is superb, I do have the hardware to try this, wanna help?


----------



## Ferather (Jan 3, 2022)

SPDIF is still the daddy, OEM's building it are the issue, they still use-program it like it was still using TOSLink v 1 @ 3.1 mbps, from 1983.
This is the equivalent of basing an HDMI 2.1 setup on HDMI 1.0, which are nothing a like in bitrate or specifications.

You have a receiver that directly supports Atmos over SPDIF (OEM's have to program it)?

How to send-test lossless [HDMI, SPDIF] - SPDIF - Sony/Philips Digital Interface

----

With fibre optic internet, I can ping servers in China at around 4-5 ms, my gaming monitor has a 2ms response, some are 5+ms.


----------



## emanresu (Jan 4, 2022)

Ferather said:


> SPDIF is still the daddy, OEM's building it are the issue, they still use-program it like it was still using TOSLink v 1 @ 3.1 mbps, from 1983.
> This is the equivalent of basing an HDMI 2.1 setup on HDMI 1.0, which are nothing a like in bitrate or specifications.
> 
> You have a receiver that directly supports Atmos over SPDIF (OEM's have to program it)?
> ...


That's food for thought, pal 

Yes, the Onkyo should be able to tax that one, otherwise it's rip


----------



## Ferather (Jan 5, 2022)

Re-uploaded: https://www.mediafire.com/file/4jrnn4dij6g5drj/DTS-X_Ultra.7z


----------



## antonkaz (Jan 13, 2022)

Hello. You can make driver pack like Alans Pack for sound card Creative USB Sound Blaster X G1? Many thanks. Goodbye........


----------



## Ferather (Jan 15, 2022)

No I don't have that device I am sorry, I would end up just adding this pack to it, if I had one, sort of, and convert it to HDAUDIO if needed.


----------



## antonkaz (Jan 15, 2022)

Ferather said:


> No I don't have that device I am sorry, I would end up just adding this pack to it, if I had one, sort of, and convert it to HDAUDIO if needed.


Can you make it? Please. Thanks. Many thanks


----------



## Ferather (Jan 17, 2022)

Minor update, no file changes, if you want to enable SFX (preset .xml), set to "Any" "Stereo", I prefer it on, but in some cases it might be an issue.








						DTS-X Ultra
					

MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



					www.mediafire.com
				



Use the 'replace all' feature of the editor.


----------



## antonkaz (Jan 17, 2022)

Hello. For my device DTS Pack please make. Thanks. Sorry. Goodbye
This is my inf file


----------



## emanresu (Jan 17, 2022)

antonkaz said:


> Hello. For my device DTS Pack please make. Thanks. Sorry. Goodbye
> This is my inf file


 Go die.


----------



## Ferather (Jan 17, 2022)

Rude, but for some reason I keep laughing at that last comment.


----------



## antonkaz (Jan 17, 2022)

Sorry me please.... But me need this packs for my device - Control panel Creative no good for me... DTS Pack super, and Alan pack super too. Thanks ! Sorry Again


----------



## Ferather (Jan 17, 2022)

Well in terms of my pack you will likely need to convert the USB to HDAUDIO, although I have not tried the new controller with USB, you might not need to convert.
As far as Alans pack, its probably the same deal and you will need to convert the USB to HDAUDIO, but I cant say as I am not Alan.


----------



## antonkaz (Jan 17, 2022)

Ferather said:


> Well in terms of my pack you will likely need to convert the USB to HDAUDIO, although I have not tried the new controller with USB, you might not need to convert.
> As far as Alans pack, its probably the same deal and you will need to convert the USB to HDAUDIO, but I cant say as I am not Alan.


You can convert usb in HdAudio ? Or HDAudio in your and Alan Pack to USB? Thanks. DTS Sound super. Your packs is amazing. Goodbye


----------



## Ferather (Jan 17, 2022)

I should probably write a new guide but here you go. You should only need the HDAUDIO bits, not the first image with 3 keys set to 0.
The first part is same as post one of this thread, the 'DTS Settings' part is in the 'Setup' folder of this pack.

First do the .reg files, which is the first part of the guide, restart the PC and check.
If its not working then you need to convert to HDAUDIO.


----------



## antonkaz (Jan 17, 2022)

Make driverpack for usb soundcards too please. Many thanks. I do this - not worked for me. Me need DTS pack or Alan pack.. Creative panel and Creative Drivers not support Dolby or DTS and etc... Goodbye


----------



## Ferather (Jan 17, 2022)

Not going to happen sorry. Stop asking now.


----------



## antonkaz (Jan 17, 2022)

Ferather said:


> Not going to happen sorry. Stop asking now.


Okay. Make pack for USB cards. I stop asking you now. Wait for your dts pack. Goodbye


----------



## Ferather (Jan 17, 2022)

Sure send me your USB, and £20, and I'll write a complete driver for it..... The only USB device I have is a Bluetooth dongle.
When ever I connect a Bluetooth device its a root device, or something similar, not USB.


----------



## antonkaz (Jan 18, 2022)

You can mod my inf file to support all audio enchacers? I will test it. Please. Thanks


----------



## Ferather (Jan 18, 2022)

Not without the device no


----------



## Ferather (Jan 19, 2022)

If you using a Realtek device, and DTS Interactive does not show, even with this policy, do the following:

Command prompt, admin: regsvr32 %windir%\system32\RtkApi64U.dll

If you get an error, locate 'RtkApi64U.dll', and edit the above.


----------



## Clibanarius (Jan 21, 2022)

Hey, Ferather, appreciate all the good work you've put in. It's been extremely helpful for me! I'm running a 4.1 soundbar that has to do Dolby or DTS encoding to get multichannel over to it, and Dolby has an absurd amount of latency due to something. My TV or the soundbar or nVidia HDMI, dunno. Moot point as I use DTS now and it works spectacularly with Equalizer APO SFX covering the upsampling.


----------



## Ferather (Jan 21, 2022)

I focused on quality + performance.


----------



## Ferather (Jan 25, 2022)

New link (re-uploaded): https://www.mediafire.com/file/6332gs1vpg7xian/DTS-X_Ultra.7z

----

I have attached 3 files I am told are working on certain laptops, replace the installer ones.


----------



## Ferather (Jan 27, 2022)

Extension to the above post, if you want to source your own apo and tech files for you device, feel free, simply replace the ones in the installer, then install.
My file source is for desktop ALC's, therefore, laptops and possibly cutdown desktop versions might need different files for full operation.

Unfortunately I will not be able to provide a universal pack in these cases, I apologize for the manual approach.


----------



## Ferather (Jan 28, 2022)

Optional update (and new link), I will update post 1 soon: https://www.mediafire.com/folder/t56tbrq4bv6r6/DTS+Ultra+Pack

Updated the register file. Moved the pack to a folder for better use and links.


----------



## TheAquanox (Feb 2, 2022)

Hello Ferather,

First of all, thanks for all your hard work.
I've tried your solution on my motherboard internal realtek soundchip over optical and it worked just fine. Problem is, I'd need to keep changing cables as all my devices are connected to the TV over HDMI and then to the Home Theater over spdif.

So, it brings me to this. My PC is also connected to my TV over HDMI (nVidia 3080 card) and I'm able to get Dolby audio from it using (buying) Dolby Atmos. But I really... really want DTS. I even went as far as buying DTS:X and everything looked fine from a software side, but no audio can be heard from my Home Theater though the DTS light does show up when playing something on the PC. (i.e. a Youtube video) and lights off when I stop it.

Btw, this is how it looks:









(as you can see, it's now trying to use DTS:X, but no audio... haven't tried to use DTS Ultra over HDMI without asking first as I don't want to mess with it much more)

After researching a bit, I've read LG OLed B9 doesn't support DTS as LG didn't license it so I just gave up. However... today I plugged my PS5 to my TV and I've noticed it DOES output DTS audio to my Home Theater... so right now I'm lost. If my TV didn't support DTS then PS5 wouldn't output DTS sound either, right?

I'd appreciate your comments. Btw, I'm all in for TeamViewer, AnyDesk of whatever you'd suggest.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Ferather (Feb 2, 2022)

Turned out the TV needed to be set to passthrough, else channels where missing or wrong.
He is now running DTS Interactive fully, and probably all other formats too.


----------



## TheAquanox (Feb 2, 2022)

Ferather said:


> Turned out the TV needed to be set to passthrough, else channels where missing or wrong.
> He is now running DTS Interactive fully, and probably all other formats too.



Now this guy is truly the boss!!

I've been literally years thinking I couldn't get DTS pass my LG OLED C9 and that was completely false! It did need some software work though as it only works with DTS Interactive and wouldn't have done it without Ferather's help.

Aside from that, I had to change the Spdif setting on my TV from "Automatic" to "Passthrough".

Thanks a lot for the help. I wish there were more people like you around the Internet.

Btw... you probably should consider doing a YouTube video. I know of lots of ppl suffering from this and eager to get DTS out of their setups.


----------



## Hearick (Feb 3, 2022)

TheAquanox said:


> Hello Ferather,
> 
> First of all, thanks for all your hard work.
> I've tried your solution on my motherboard internal realtek soundchip over optical and it worked just fine. Problem is, I'd need to keep changing cables as all my devices are connected to the TV over HDMI and then to the Home Theater over spdif.
> ...


So, I see that on Format you have DTS:X or home theater, does it work ? What did you do to be able to have this option ?

Thanks !


----------



## Ferather (Feb 3, 2022)

We did not try after fixing the issue, he may have done since I don't know. You set the format and spatial to DTS:X HT, and set the receiver to passthrough.
I have Windows 10, and the DTS:X HT option in formats and in the Sound Unbound app never show, so no idea after that.

If no audio, then its still doesn't work just yet. Or try setting to stereo then DTS:X HT format and spatial.

Note: Playing some audio with DTS:X HT enabled, and then changing modes-settings on the receiver until you get audio, might help.

----

If still not working, you can compensate by adding Interactive + DTS:X Ultra to HDMI. Ask if you need help


----------



## Hearick (Feb 4, 2022)

Ferather said:


> We did not try after fixing the issue, he may have done since I don't know. You set the format and spatial to DTS:X HT, and set the receiver to passthrough.
> I have Windows 10, and the DTS:X HT option in formats and in the Sound Unbound app never show, so no idea after that.
> 
> If no audio, then its still doesn't work just yet. Or try setting to stereo then DTS:X HT format and spatial.
> ...


I have W11 with your driver installed (DCH) but I don't seem to be able to have DTS:X HT in format nor spatial (it doesn't show up in the list). Even when I have legally bought DTS Sound Unbound.


----------



## TheAquanox (Feb 4, 2022)

Haven't tried that. 

BTW, In my case, the TV was the problem so I set the Sdpif options on it to passthrough.


----------



## Ferather (Feb 4, 2022)

There is issues if you update from 10 to 11, did A fresh install yesterday of Win11, all formats showed, and worked.
DTS:X HT is interface locked to HDMI, and has only HDMI license. Total lockout on everything else.

Bit sad given my Realtek SPDIF and HDMI to TOSLink extractor has no issues sending DTS:X files.
The silly part is, I can still get DTS:X HT via TOSLink, using my HDMI extractor.


----------



## Hearick (Feb 4, 2022)

Ferather said:


> There is issues if you update from 10 to 11, did A fresh install yesterday of Win11, all formats showed, and worked.
> DTS:X HT is interface locked to HDMI, and has only HDMI license. Total lockout on everything else.
> 
> Bit sad given my Realtek SPDIF and HDMI to TOSLink extractor has no issues sending DTS:X files.
> The silly part is, I can still get DTS:X HT via TOSLink, using my HDMI extractor.


I have made a fresh install (via USB card and formating all my data) last week (I was onW10 before for one day). I don't have DTS:X HT.

I followed the tutorial six times, deleting files and driver and doing a registry cleaner each time but still nothing


----------



## Ferather (Feb 4, 2022)

Nothing to do with the driver, its all in Sound Unbound, are you talking HDMI?


----------



## Hearick (Feb 4, 2022)

Ferather said:


> Nothing to do with the driver, its all in Sound Unbound, are you talking HDMI?


Yup, HDMI EAC


----------



## Ferather (Feb 4, 2022)

Then there is a bug somewhere, you will be happy to know its not running from 'DTS:X E1' or 'DTS:X E2', its detects 'DTS-HD', like Atmos just detects 'TrueHD', 'DD+'.

Windows 11 its better with SPDIF than 10, even if I tick formats and samples with SPDIF, then convert to HDMI, I get all ticks as an EDID.
It even shows speaker config and the HDMI panel in sound settings, with HDCP and 2 channel 16-20-24 bit.

The problem is DTS-Dolby, either not making licenses available on other interfaces, or intentionally capping us to a slower interface to upsell more products.

I can book you in for TeamViewer later this evening or tomorrow, little busy at this time.


----------



## Hearick (Feb 6, 2022)

Ferather said:


> Then there is a bug somewhere, you will be happy to know its not running from 'DTS:X E1' or 'DTS:X E2', its detects 'DTS-HD', like Atmos just detects 'TrueHD', 'DD+'.
> 
> Windows 11 its better with SPDIF than 10, even if I tick formats and samples with SPDIF, then convert to HDMI, I get all ticks as an EDID.
> It even shows speaker config and the HDMI panel in sound settings, with HDCP and 2 channel 16-20-24 bit.
> ...


I have made a clean up of my audio drivers. I can do a TeamViewer  tonight ot tomorrow after lessons (17h Madrid)


----------



## Ferather (Feb 6, 2022)

Will have to be tomorrow, message me when you are around. What GPU are you using, and what is the receiver?

----

If you intend to use SPDIF, you cant, and not because of Windows or because of SPDIF (faster than HDMI audio).
It's because Dolby-DTS-Other don't provide a license for SPDIF, essentially locking down hardware.

I am back in Win10 now, but as posted previously, Win11 is better with SPDIF, it fully detects the samples.
My ALC 889 SPDIF does: 16-20-24 bit, 32/44.1/48/88.2/96/192k, Win10 only shows some of those.

The full range for SPDIF is: 22.05/24/32/44.1/48/88.2/96/176.4/192k, regardless there are some images below.

----

Even after adding the formats, Sound Unbound will say, "You have a license, but not for this endpoint."






If you want to know more about SPDIF-TOSLink, see here.

----

My Realtek 889 SPDIF will passthrough all formats without the formats in the supported list.
To trick Sound Unbound, I use my HDMI-TOSLink extractor/converter, it see's HDMI.

For the OEM to support all formats on SPDIF, they probably need an interface license.
Given that these licenses don't exist, they actually cannot add the formats.

Will be ever see the formats on SPDIF and receivers, probably not, we are not allowed!


----------



## Hearick (Feb 7, 2022)

Ferather said:


> Will have to be tomorrow, message me when you are around. What GPU are you using, and what is the receiver?
> 
> ----
> 
> ...


My GPUs are the following : GPU 1 NVIDIA GeForce GTX 970/ GPU 0 Intel(R) HD Graphics 4600

I do not plan to use SPDIF since I do not have the cable (and I don't know how to connect them to my graphic card)

What is your "HDMI-TOSLunk extractor/converter"?

By the way, I'm ready for TeamViewer ^^


----------



## Ferather (Feb 7, 2022)

Sorry I am late, I sent you a message, hopefully we can find a good time. So all looks good from your above post, what is the receiver?
If the receiver supports 'DTS-HD', then DTS:X HT will show in the formats list, this requires Win11, not working on Win10.

I have heard of issues with formats not showing with GPU's, which is driver or residual driver fault related.

My extractor/converter is a 'HDV-MB01' with custom EDID, for the virtual monitor, no TV-monitor attached (has 2 modes).

----

The 'HDV-MB01' is designed well in the fact the digital converter, or passthrough circuit, is multichannel, although the default is 2.
With an EDID override driver, which is not actually a driver, I can program it to do everything on TOSLink.

I programmed only 6 channels, as 5.1 LPCM is supported on TOSLink with this model.

After emailing the OEM, they tested 7.1 LCPM and passed it, not sure if there is now another model.
The unit is also HDMI 2.0b. 8 x192k, 1536 total aggregate, although this does not apply.


----------



## Ferather (Feb 11, 2022)

*Update*: Updated the setup registry files, if you are using a Realtek driver, which is _not_ my DTS DCH, you can use 'DTS Settings' from here, instead.
The 'DTS Settings' version also contains the Realtek APO keys, opposed to the ones provided in the 'Ultra Pack', which do not.

With some devices, you may need to remove the 'Endpoint FX APO Processing Modes' key:



Install (double click) > Edit/Run setup .reg files > Restart.

====

How to convert a device to HD Audio (and unlock Ultra).

In this example, I am using a virtual device, but for devices that still don't work after you have done the setup .reg, such as USB, do the following:

Find any 'HDAUDIO' device on your system, it can be anything that says 'HDAUDIO', in this example I used my Realtek 'Speakers'.
Find and copy the value of '{b3f8fa53-0004-438e-9003-51a46e139bfc},2', replace the value on the virtual device (USB).

Next, replace '{a45c254e-df1c-4efd-8020-67d146a850e0},24', with 'HDAUDIO', no '', then restart your PC.


----------



## antonkaz (Feb 12, 2022)

Ferather said:


> *Update*: Updated the setup registry files, if you are using a Realtek driver, which is _not_ my DTS DCH, you can use 'DTS Settings' from here, instead.
> The 'DTS Settings' version also contains the Realtek APO keys, opposed to the ones provided in the 'Ultra Pack', which do not.
> 
> With some devices, you may need to remove the 'Endpoint FX APO Processing Modes' key:
> ...


Hello! Please make reg files or setup script for that. Me make this changes not easy. Sorry. Thanks. Goodbye


----------



## Ferather (Feb 12, 2022)

Cant, you have to do it your self. It's not a driver, and every driver and device is different, its not possible to make a one click solution, sorry.


----------



## Gustavo Sicha (Feb 14, 2022)

Ferather said:


> Cant, you have to do it your self. It's not a driver, and every driver and device is different, its not possible to make a one click solution, sorry.


I got lost trying to install all its records and .bat files, the only thing that caught my attention was the *SPDIF DTS-HD, Dolby TrueHD* and *DTS:X E1* and *E2* formats








the bad thing is that it does not let me select *DTS: X for entertainment center *and every time I try to select it sends me to the *microsoft store* to *DTS Sound Unbound






*

All this happens with* Windows 11*


----------



## Ferather (Feb 14, 2022)

You double click install then do the .reg files, that's 2 steps. You should read the posts above in terms of DTS:X HT on SPDIF.
If you need help just ask or we can use TeamViewer, DTS:X HT is locked to HDMI only, blame DTS.

TBH I doubt you will gain that much from DTS:X HT over Interactive:X, if you have 6-8 channel speakers.

----

Some people have told me that using Dolby Atmos (spatial) on HDMI, causes a delay, enough to not want to use it.
Based on what I know about spatial processing, DTS:X HT will probably also have a similar delay.

DTS:X + Interactive (Interactive:X, or DTS:X Interactive) has no such delay, at the human level its instant.
HDMI cant actually do 12 x 192k, so to get 11.1 @ 192k it has to be compressed.

SPDIF can do 15x 192k at the consumer level, thats 15 direct channels, no processing or compression.


----------



## Gustavo Sicha (Feb 14, 2022)

Ferather said:


> You double click install then do the .reg files, that's 2 steps. You should read the posts above in terms of DTS:X HT on SPDIF.
> If you need help just ask or we can use TeamViewer, DTS:X HT is locked to HDMI only, blame DTS.
> 
> TBH I doubt you will gain that much from DTS:X HT over Interactive:X, if you have 6-8 channel speakers.


will this erase my current realtek unlocked DPLII?


----------



## Ferather (Feb 14, 2022)

No but you will need to take note on the SFX, MFX, EFX keys using FX config, once you have applied the .reg files, you can put them back.
I imagine the keys are Realtek ones, which means if you use the .reg from 'DTS Settings' version for Realtek, it will be fine.

If you use the 'Multichannel.reg', you should already be setup much like you are but with DTS added.
DPLII is probably running from Realtek SFX, since SFX is where upmixing occurs.

Edit: Make sure you select Dolby or DTS in the formats list after applying, the .reg is 6 channel out.

Restart PC once finished.


----------



## Gustavo Sicha (Feb 14, 2022)

this is what i get with the FX settings


----------



## Ferather (Feb 15, 2022)

Copy and note LFX and GFX, then setup and run the .reg, once done, either put LFX and GFX back, or, Add them to the beginning (top), LFX to SFX composite, GFX to MFX composite or EFX composite.


----------



## Gustavo Sicha (Feb 15, 2022)

Ferather said:


> Copy and note LFX and GFX, then setup and run the .reg, once done, either put LFX and GFX back, or, Add them to the beginning (top), LFX to SFX composite, GFX to MFX composite or EFX composite.


the truth is I don't know what is LFX and GFX in FX CONFIGURATOR and when trying to do it I ended up ruining my realtek controller and my DTS interactive and dolby pro logic 2 disappeared and the audios in 6 channel AAC format started to be heard in stereo only  I had to do a clean uninstall again with the help of DDU UNINSTALL and reinstall unlocked patched realtek

very difficult to install for me, I end up messing up my modified realtek


----------



## Ferather (Feb 15, 2022)

I can show you quickly tomorrow, via TeamViewer, if that helps.

----

Edit (I forgot):

For HDA you also need the properties key, as well as the LFX GFX key, before you start on the right is 'backup registry'.

The folder panel that opens after you press backup, will give an error due to Trusted Installer.
Navigate to C:\Users\, or any other drive manually, to save the file.


----------



## Ferather (Feb 17, 2022)

Update, improved the registration file data. See post 1 for the links.


----------



## vardipoor.m (Mar 11, 2022)

@Ferather hi i have Realtek ALC1220A, 2.1 pcm, asux x570 motherboard, windows 11 latest update.
And i do all of things you say in post 1 but not working,  dts service is running and i get "please connect to external...." error on dtsx ultra uwp app.
Can you help me with TeamViewer? Thanks


----------



## Ferather (Mar 11, 2022)

I can in a few days, currently I am away from my main PC.


----------



## vardipoor.m (Mar 11, 2022)

No problem, I hope you enjoy if you are traveling.


----------



## SharpBlue (Mar 11, 2022)

I've been trying to get this to work for a few hours now but it's obvious I'm out of my league and I don't understand enough about how it works to know how to get this software functioning with my system.

I followed the instructions in post #1, restarted my computer and now when I select "Digital Audio (S/PDIF)" as the output device in Windows sound settings, sound still comes out of my analog speakers which are connected to the standard analog jack. No sound comes out of my Sony receiver as it did previously. Also, now the passthrough function in VLC no longer passes through DTS, DD, etc and instead the receiver tells me that it's just receiving a 48k stereo signal, but it does play stereo sound through the receiver that way. However, in the Windows sound control panel, the DTS and Dolby Digital tests still play correctly, prompting my receiver to display and play DTS or DD respectively during the test.

My goal is to be able to play two channel audio from music and YouTube, and also surround sound/multi channel audio from games, through my Sony receiver via SPDIF, because that's the only option I have to connect the two.

Things of note:
The DTS APO4 service is installed but did not start automatically. I started it manually but the above described situation did not change.
The Realtek Audio Console (which I did not have before) says "Can not connect to RPC service." I have a service called RPC Endpoint Mapper which is running (not sure if that's the one it's looking for though).
The DTS:X Ultra app is now installed but it gives the message: "Please connect external speakers to use DTS audio controls. Please connect a Headphone to use DTS audio controls." But I do have speakers connected, a powered pair of analog speakers and a powered analog subwoofer, as well as the SPDIF cable.
I have an MSI X79A-GD45 with a Realtek ALC892 using driver version 10.0.19041.264. Included is a screen shot of my drivers because... well, there is a long story behind the drivers and these are what's working.

Also attached is what my FX Configurator currently looks like. I thought it had more fields populated when I ran it the first time, now it only has data in the fields showing in the screen shot. I could be mistaken though.

Any help with this would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.

*Edit: I just noticed that my volume level has decreased significantly. In a game I used to have the Windows volume level at 12 for quiet playing, now 12 is nearly inaudible and I have to have it on 28 to get the same output from my speakers. To hear YouTube videos I have to turn it up to 90 where before 35 was plenty sufficient. Not sure what caused this since I didn't change drivers.


----------



## Ferather (Mar 13, 2022)

I will help you both soon via TeamViewer.


----------



## zais (Mar 14, 2022)

hi, tx for unlocked driver and further colaboration with mutual member, may we have unlocked driver for logitech g560 which support dtsx, tx


----------



## Clibanarius (Mar 19, 2022)

Hey, Ferather, got a few typos that might make some difference in the reg files.

Line 234 in register.reg, What should be D16DEBE9 is DD16DEBE9.

And, and I don't know if this is the same for anyone else, but when installing fresh, with no RtkApi64U.dll present in system32, the entire setup fails because {CE93F536-D2FB-4E8F-8193-F57AD8BC90D5} exists. If I delete that out of the registry, works fine. And seems to work fine IF I've got my Realtek mobo stack onlined at boot and the drivers installed. Kinda weird, but maybe wanna look at that for compatibility.

Also, any instance of \\ in the file is... causing problems, I dunno if it's just on my end or what, but doing a replace-all of them into regular single-backslashes made them stop being bad. 

Hope any of this helps!


----------



## Ferather (Mar 19, 2022)

Noted. Sorry I am still very busy, and will help with TeamViewer hopefully Monday.


----------



## SharpBlue (Mar 22, 2022)

Ferather said:


> Noted. Sorry I am still very busy, and will help with TeamViewer hopefully Monday.


If you're really busy you don't have to take time to do TeamViewer, I'm also going to be pretty busy myself this week. But maybe you could give me some direction on how to get it working correctly in the meantime?

Previously I noted that my volume was significantly lower than before, but it's actually not just lower but the volume varies wildly. Some things like Youtube videos are incredibly low, but system notifications are very loud in comparison. Previously everything pretty much sounded comparable to each other at any given volume. I switched to using my usb DAC with my computer speakers, but the problem appears there too, though not as bad. Could something have been changed in how Windows processes sound?


----------



## Ferather (Mar 22, 2022)

I apologize for my busyness, is this with the provided preset? Stop the two audio services, 'Audio Service' and 'Audio Endpoint Builder'.
Once they stop, find and stop all services related to sound APO's, such as DTS, Realtek, Creative, and so on.

Once every possible audio service and task has been stopped, restart the computer.
Let me know if that makes any difference, else I need to look into it.

====

Another method

Using 'FX Config', on the right panel, press 'Rebuild Audio Endpoints', this will hard reset all audio devices to their native driver settings.
This should eliminate a number of issues, but may not apply to you, the rebuild will generate a new GUID for each device.

You will need to re-edit the 'Stereo.reg' or the multichannel ones, with the new GUID, apply then restart.


----------



## chris189 (Mar 23, 2022)

Can someone explain how to add DTS 5.1 or Dolby Digital 5.1 over SPDIF Digital Optical for Windows & Games on a ASUS Xonar DG PCI Sound Card?

Which exact files do I need to download?


----------



## Ferather (Mar 24, 2022)

I am not sure this pack will work natively on a PCI device, not without converting it to HDAUDIO, if one is present on the system.


----------



## Arctucas (Mar 24, 2022)

Ferather said:


> I am not sure this pack will work natively on a PCI device, not without converting it to HDAUDIO, if one is present on the system.


1. How to 'convert'?
2. Not sure I understand the 'if HDAUDIO is present'.


----------



## Ferather (Mar 25, 2022)

Part 2 of this post, I used an onboard Realtek device which is already HDAUDIO, but it can be any HDAUDIO device.
My AMD GPU, is also a HDAUDIO device, so you should be able to use that if you have one.


----------



## Arctucas (Mar 25, 2022)

Ferather said:


> Part 2 of this post, I used an onboard Realtek device which is already HDAUDIO, but it can be any HDAUDIO device.
> My AMD GPU, is also a HDAUDIO device, so you should be able to use that if you have one.



OK, but that is not the question.

How does one 'convert' a PCI soundcard to HDAUDIO?


----------



## Ferather (Mar 25, 2022)

Click the link provided in the post. You want part 2 (scroll down).


----------



## druboo_666 (Mar 26, 2022)

@Ferather
can you help me Via team viewer I tried to install your driver from first post but I end up with broken system and I had to reinstall windows.
I use analogue 5.1 audio and I really want the up-mixing to work with DTS.
thank you in advance.


----------



## Arctucas (Mar 26, 2022)

Ferather said:


> Click the link provided in the post. You want part 2 (scroll down).



Sorry?

Which post?


----------



## Ferather (Mar 26, 2022)

How to convert a device to HD Audio (and unlock Ultra).

In this example, I am using a virtual device, but for devices that still don't work after you have done the setup .reg, such as USB, do the following:


Open 'FX Config' and select the device you want, then on the right press the 'Jump to Properties Key', this will open 'Regedit' at the device.
Find a 'HDAUDIO' device on the system (left side in Regedit), it can be anything that says 'HDAUDIO', I used Realtek 'Speakers'.

Find and copy the value of '{b3f8fa53-0004-438e-9003-51a46e139bfc},2', replace the value on the virtual device (USB).
Next, replace '{a45c254e-df1c-4efd-8020-67d146a850e0},24', with 'HDAUDIO', no '', then restart your PC.




----

@druboo_666, message me a good time for tomorrow evening.


----------



## SharpBlue (Mar 26, 2022)

Ferather said:


> I apologize for my busyness, is this with the provided preset? Stop the two audio services, 'Audio Service' and 'Audio Endpoint Builder'.
> Once they stop, find and stop all services related to sound APO's, such as DTS, Realtek, Creative, and so on.
> 
> Once every possible audio service and task has been stopped, restart the computer.
> ...


Hello, you don't have to apologize for being busy, this is the way of life sometimes.

I finally got around to trying your suggestions and I only found services labeled "DTS APO4 Service" and "DTSAudioSvc" then in the task manager there was a "Logitech Surround Sound Service" and an "HD Audio Background Process" and I ended both of them. I restarted the computer after that but now my Realtek is missing from available output devices in Windows sound settings, though it does still show up in the device manager as seen in the screen shot here. When I restarted the computer all of the sound services that I stopped or ended have come back and started themselves again but the Realtek is still gone from the sound settings. 

How do I get the Realtek audio to show up under output devices again? As of now I can't use the onboard sound at all and have to rely solely on my USB DAC for sound.


----------



## Arctucas (Mar 26, 2022)

Ferather said:


> How to convert a device to HD Audio (and unlock Ultra).
> 
> In this example, I am using a virtual device, but for devices that still don't work after you have done the setup .reg, such as USB, do the following:
> 
> ...


 What is 'FX Config'?


----------



## Ferather (Mar 26, 2022)

@SharpBlue, message me also. @Arctucas, its a tool provided with the package (in the unzipped folder), which you see in post 1.


----------



## Arctucas (Mar 26, 2022)

Ferather said:


> @SharpBlue, message me also. @Arctucas, its a tool provided with the package (in the unzipped folder), which you see in post 1.



The DTS-X Ultra7z>SETUP>FX Configurator>?

Which file to use? FX Configurator exe, FX bat, Launch bat all result in command prompt window with 'Active code page: 65001.


----------



## Ferather (Mar 26, 2022)

Use the shortcut that is provided.


----------



## Arctucas (Mar 26, 2022)

When I run the Install shortcut I get this:










Contents of the System32\DTS\PC\APO4x folder:




What is wrong?


----------



## Ferather (Mar 26, 2022)

Very odd I don't know, Windows certainly can be problem. I see the files so I am not sure, they are copied before the register.
You will have the manually register them, but it seems like you might get an issue if you do.

What Windows version are you using?


----------



## Arctucas (Mar 26, 2022)

Tried both W7 & W10.


----------



## Ferather (Mar 26, 2022)

Noted, I will see what I can do with the next update, but I am not sure at the moment.

Sorry.


----------



## Ferather (Mar 30, 2022)

Please note, sometimes Windows can be garbage and not work properly, even after a fresh install.
I will try to fix, change, what I can with the next update, but not a lot can be done.

All the commands and files, use native Windows processes, for example adding a certificate.
If that process or command is not working (a bug), I cannot do much from here.


----------



## purplenoice (Apr 9, 2022)

Hello @Ferather Its bein while since I was log...

Question

Is there possible to add licence or edit existing files for latest DTSSoundUnbound? I am interested only for analog stereo!
Tks.


----------



## Ferather (Apr 9, 2022)

It's something I would like to do, but as of yet I have been unable to update the SU license to the latest version on all devices.
In short the answer is no, at this time. I will look into it at a later date, as I might need to modify the service.


----------



## Bryan Ü (May 2, 2022)

Any way to run dolby and dts at same time?


----------



## Ferather (May 3, 2022)

Possibly, but I have not had the time to review and reverse the Dolby APO.

----

If you have the time, and can self teach, try IDA Pro, download here.


----------



## Bryan Ü (Jun 2, 2022)

Any idea what this will be?


----------



## emanresu (Jun 2, 2022)

Bryan Ü said:


> Any idea what this will be?
> 
> View attachment 249640


Tell us what it could be, dear @Bryan Ü - and what we could make out of it 

Calling on all personnel @Ferather


----------



## Ferather (Jun 2, 2022)

Something I need to look into possibly, I will try and find out.


----------



## Bryan Ü (Jun 3, 2022)

According to my findings the Dolby service does not unlock Dolby access.I used Ida.
There are comments for function like Dolby Audio,Dolby Atmos, so on but i did not found dolby access.













It might be the bin file which i showed earlier

_________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

i took another dolby driver from asus rog g17 2021.Its different,it import* daxssid, dax3dapcontrol.*


----------



## Ferather (Jun 3, 2022)

Congrats at learning to use my tools and IDA pro, I am guessing you know how to patch files?
I not 100% sure about the files, I have not worked with them, but you can unlock-edit them.

You will need to find the license code point, and then byte patch edit it, to bypass or trick it.

Binary-cracking-and-byte-patching-with-ida-pro, I also pre-added Snowman to IDA.


----------



## emanresu (Jun 3, 2022)

I'll happily cheerlead you when needed @Bryan Ü 
*Dusting off pom-poms*


----------



## Ferather (Jun 3, 2022)

Also be aware the DTS files from me (signed by me), are not only unlocked, but also improved compared to the original DTS files and preset.
Normally SPDIF is not supported by anyone, with my version, all interfaces are supported, although not all the code is bypassed.

Unfortunately byte patching doesn't allows us to fully re-write, only edit, so SPDIF and stereo still needs a trick.


----------



## emanresu (Jun 3, 2022)

Ferather said:


> Also be aware the DTS files from me (signed by me), are not only unlocked, but also improved compared to the original DTS files and preset.
> Normally SPDIF is not supported by anyone, with my version, all interfaces are supported, although not all the code is bypassed.
> 
> Unfortunately byte patching doesn't allows us to fully re-write, only edit, so SPDIF and stereo still needs a trick.


Do you mean the "changing-the-FX-modes-by-using-that-APO-tool-trick"?


----------



## Ferather (Jun 3, 2022)

No I directly re-programmed various parts of the .dll files, and service .exe, resulting in better quality sound, support, and reduced delay.
Multichannel mode(s) are instant, no humanly noticeable delay, stereo has a very tiny delay with some apps, almost none.

Edit: If you have a Realtek, and are not trying to keep other enhancers, you should use the main pack, not this one.


----------



## Spartanz1080 (Jun 4, 2022)

So I am having some issues with this. I have an rtx3090 connected to an lg c2 via hdmi 2.1 with a soundbar via hdmi arc. The soundbar supports DTS and Dolby digital over HDMi I am able to get Dolby digital by using drivers with Dolby from here https://puresoftapps-nvidia.blogspot.com/?m=1
and Fx configuration Apo engine. I want to be able to use DTS too. I tried your steps and it completely broke everything maybe I messed around too much but I had to do a system restore. Upon installing it didn’t detect any sound devices anymore and I read somewhere that Nvidia doesn’t support pass through bitstream DTS anymore if that’s true? I am able to use DTS over optical though with just the product config tool in fx config but I want it over HDMI. So I have no clue with what I am doing trying to set this up and need help.


----------



## emanresu (Jun 4, 2022)

@Spartanz1080 
If Ferather is busy, I'll point you in the right direction. Do not use APO Soft Apps.
Coinminer / Autohotkey virus with graphical overlay (they see everything you do translated into Chinese this way).


----------



## Bryan Ü (Jun 4, 2022)

Can we use dolby for home theater(free) with Virtual audio cables?


----------



## emanresu (Jun 4, 2022)

Bryan Ü said:


> Can we use dolby for home theater(free) with Virtual audio cables?


Not what I know. Needs multichannel, HDMI


----------



## Ferather (Jun 4, 2022)

@Spartanz1080, I would need to see more of the configuration, possibly using TeamViewer to help setup the files.
It works with my AMD GPU no issues, although I am using the Realtek as the main device and driver.

In some cases the Nvidia driver can cause an issue and loss of bitstream support, try the native Windows driver.

You should not need to do a system restore, simply a 'Rebuild audio endpoints' using FX will reset user changes.
If something has gone wrong after that, I am not sure because the edits are user side, and get reset.

Message me a good day and time (and also your time region) to use Teamviewer, or for more help directly.

Also checkout this video on applying the .reg: https://streamable.com/4lsbny


----------



## Spartanz1080 (Jun 4, 2022)

Ferather said:


> @Spartanz1080, I would need to see more of the configuration, possibly using TeamViewer to help setup the files.
> It works with my AMD GPU no issues, although I am using the Realtek as the main device and driver.
> 
> In some cases the Nvidia driver can cause an issue and loss of bitstream support, try the native Windows driver.
> ...


I somehow got it installed via the older version which was more simple the hidoo dts interactive on GitHub was able to select it  says audio not supported on my tv read somewhere the lg tv does not support dts passthrough over HDMi if that’s then it won’t work anyway?


----------



## Ferather (Jun 5, 2022)

Does it show 'DTS Audio' in supported formats, if you open the sound setting on HDMI? If not then the unit probably does not support it.
Sometimes formats are missing due to drivers, you should check the unit manual or specs online to see.


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 5, 2022)

My Z690 Aorus Master seems to come with this standard.


----------



## Spartanz1080 (Jun 5, 2022)

Ferather said:


> Does it show 'DTS Audio' in supported formats, if you open the sound setting on HDMI? If not then the unit probably does not support it.
> Sometimes formats are missing due to drivers, you should check the unit manual or specs online to see.


No it does show it but this is what I found.


----------



## Bryan Ü (Jun 7, 2022)

Ferather said:


> Congrats at learning to use my tools and IDA pro, I am guessing you know how to patch files?
> I not 100% sure about the files, I have not worked with them, but you can unlock-edit them.
> 
> You will need to find the license code point, and then byte patch edit it, to bypass or trick it.
> ...


Bro i dont have idea what to do next?


----------

